# What will I find under this paint? Wanna guess?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

So I recently acquired this repainted Nomad. It's a little Christmassy for my taste, but I thought the paint job was done fairly well and I have a thing for keeping vintage customs the way I found them. Besides that, it was originally pink, and I already have a pink Nomad. So I was gonna leave it as is.



















But then I got to thinking... What if it's the one with the metallic magenta stripes? I DON'T have that one yet. And if it is, it'd look great next the the green one I have with the metallic stripes. Hmmm, what to do, what to do... I didn't see any lines through the paint indicating that it was originally a striped car, the way sometimes the texture of graphics shows through when you paint over them, so I figured, nah, leave it be.

Then I started scraping the glue residue off the back of the body to reattach the rear bumper, which was in the bottom of the pit kit when I got it. Hmmm, what's that?










Looks like metallic paint, no?

And when I gently popped off the front bumper, which was poorly reglued, I found more of the same.










I'm thinking this is a striped car after all. Into the soup it goes. It's soaking in **** N Span as I type. Hope it's striped, hope it's striped, hope it's striped...










(and if it is, that the previous owner didn't sand the stripes off first...)

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Crossin' my fingers for ya and hoping!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ugh. Not looking real good at the moment. It kinda appears that the previous owner laid down a metallic silver base coat and then put Candy Green Transparent over it. The metallic base coat is what I mistook to be the metallic magenta.

Maybe. Too late to turn back now... will keep you posted...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

On no!!! I had a Lindy wrecker that was like that, and the silver was impossible to strip...  Worst case once the green is off, let it dry a day or so, and use lacquer thinner on a paper towel to strip off the silver. The trick is don't get the towel saturated, and do a section at a time. Also, if you see the paint and pink in the mix, stop and move to another area. That is my stripping method for AW and Dash paint. The key is not make the body too "hot" or it'll soften up and detail will be the first thing to disappear. No doubt this will have to be repainted. Dream up something cool and go for it!!

Also, when the paper towel is kinda loaded, toss and grab another. I usually cut a stack of 4 or 5 full size sheets of PT at once. Fold in half, and then cut that into quarters (through the fold). Then cut along the folds and you'll have 16-20 small pieces of towel to work with. I use them like that all the time. My personal select-a-size... Perfect for airbrush cleaning too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Yep. The metallic was the base coat. And it ain't comin' off fer nothin'. Oh well, guess it'll make a good custom...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Rick,

You know how Windex strips chrome?
I have stripped some metalic paints with Windex.
Soak it for a day. It may wipe it all off, or it may do absolutely nothing.
I think it depends on what material they use for the metalic part of the paint.
If you haven't, you may try 99 percent alcohol, or Purple Power.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Can't hurt. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

C'mon already Rick, I'm dying to see that stripped nomad.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sethndaddy said:


> C'mon already Rick, I'm dying to see that stripped nomad.


yeah, you and me both. looks like it ain't happening, though...



















maybe i'll drive it around like this for a while...

--rick

edit: i just got a thought. i always wanted to do a custom by putting the roof and trunk lid off an AFX '55 on one of these. well, i have a few '55s with squashed window posts that just might be begging for this...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

No Rick, its an original afx with bumpers. finish washing it down and touch up the details. You can always hack up an aw nomad and dash 55 chevy.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Rick, What'd you try to strip it with? RM


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

So far just **** N Span. I was trying to save the original stripes if they were in fact there.

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Stay at it Rick, looks like a tough one....but you'll get it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Stay at it Rick, looks like a tough one....but you'll get it.


 
Look at it this way, it won't be as tough as the AW Suburban in dark blue.  rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

roadrner said:


> Look at it this way, it won't be as tough as the AW Suburban in dark blue.  rr


I thought that was Ford blue?


----------

